# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool Samsung update &#62; 7275R unlock, etc :)

## mohamed73

*Latest version: 5.72.1503
 24/02/2015*  *   
From now on you can unlock following Samsung models exclusively only with ChimeraTool* *   Added Samsung Unlock*  *Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 - GT-S7275R* _- No EFS reset (*)_*Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 - GT-S7275T, GT-S7275B (Beta)* _- No EFS reset (*)_     *Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEI*  *Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini - GT-I9195* _- No EFS reset (*)_Samsung Galaxy Core 2 - SM-G355HQSamsung Galaxy GT-I8258      *Added Samsung Read cert / Write cert / EFS Reset (**)*   Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910K Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910L Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910S Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini - SM-G800F Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini - SM-G800M Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini - SM-G800Y Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399 Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399N  Samsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850F  Samsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850FQ Samsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850M  Samsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850W  Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910U Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C111M Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C115M Samsung Galaxy Tab S - SM-T705 Samsung T805 Tab S - SM-T805 Samsung Galaxy Tab S - SM-T805W   *Added Samsung Read Info*  Samsung Galaxy Tab S - SM-T805WSamsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C111M  Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C115M  Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399 Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399N     *Added Samsung Root/ Unroot*  Samsung Galaxy Tab S - SM-T805W Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C111M Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C115M Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399 Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399N   *Added Samsung Firmware update*  Samsung Galaxy Tab S - SM-T805W Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C111M Samsung Galaxy K S5 - SM-C115M Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399 Samsung Galaxy Light - SGH-T399N    _(*) - With this really unique function we will not touch the EFS region where the calibration data is stored. You can forget signal problems while unlocking process  _ _Please backup all user data before, because everything will be wiped. Procedure will take about 8 minutes.  
(**) - What does modem reset mean and what is it for?
In some cases when your EFS partition has been damaged and you can not    repair for example with Z3x or by any 3th party tool, then simple use "Write cert"    procedure and it will detect automatically the bad EFS structure and    will try to repair it. We have tested a lot of damaged phones here and    every samples has been successfully repaired._     _Best regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

